
Show HN: Find the monitor you need on Amazon - obilgic
https://monitorarms.co?monitors=true
======
masonic
Just a wrapper adding affiliate codes (jstmntrs-20) to Amazon links... and
most options not even populated ( _no_ flat screens?!)

~~~
obilgic
Can you share the filters you picked? Monitors section is definitely not as
polished, however there must be couple flat screens.

Edit: you can disable the affiliate tags, link is on the header.

